# El Pescador Boats



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm wanting to asking the 2cool brain-trust.

Why do you never see any USED El Pescador boats for sale?

You can find all of the other top boat brands for sales (Shallow Sport, SCB, Haynie, Majek, & etc.) when they are only a year old.

Does El Pescador not make that many boats?

Do people who have them never sell them and if they do, someone they know buys it before it hits the market?

Just curious, because I see them all over Port O'Connor and would not mine having one of the new Cat Style boats in the future. 

Thanks


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not huge production numbers and I think they just never hit the open market. Word of mouth sales.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

El Pescador has never been a high-volume builder, perhaps fewer than 100 per year, used mainly along the middle Texas coast. This would definitely be a factor.

Another definite factor is that buyers seem to keep them forever and, as mentioned above, when owners finally decide to sell they usually go quickly.

I ran a 24 El P from 1996 until 2006, repowering twice. When I announced I was thinking of selling it, a friend told a friend and I had a buyer in my driveway within a few days before I advertised it.

The new El P Cat is a sweet looking rig for sure and likely capable of changing that historic build volume. The owners told me they are going out the door way above expectation.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

That makes since. I like their business plan. 
"build boats for the people that want their boats"



thanks for the feedback.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Built I POC


----------



## DougM (Sep 26, 2009)

RogerTherk said:


> Built I POC


If you intended to write "Built in POC" that is incorrect. The hulls are built in Victoria and final rigging is done in POC.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

oh, guess that's why i see them every where while in POC.

thanks


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

There are/were 2 for sale in rockport. I'll let u know in 15 min


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I looked at the 16ft and liked it but I also saw problems with it as well. I have only wet tested the 16ft once and rode in a few of the 24ft. I think if they tracked a little better we would see more of those boats. my 2nd hand knowledge is that with the highbow the slightest wind can really mess up your drift. One of the guys I know who used to run one gave it up for that reason. The guys I know that are using them now don't drift much but when they do its a short drift. One day my guide and I ran from Bolivar Yacht basin to GYB in about 2 seas with the occasional 3ft'r and we were dry and comfortable. One of the drawbacks for most of the fishermen is the TM is mounted on the transom and not on the bow. I'm sure there is bracket for mounting the TM up front but I never found one when I was looking at the 16ft'r. The only brackets I found were for the gheenoe.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

I've owned a lot of boats and bought my first El Pescador last year when their new cat hull hit the market. For the first time ever, I feel like I've bought the last boat I'll ever need to buy.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Dont see any 16s on their website , they only make 2 boats both 24s ?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Dave Kveton, the owner, has never been one to do a bunch of advertising hawking his boats. He's relied on quality products, reputation and word of mouth to sell his boats. While the hulls are standard, the deck and options are all custom so you rarely see 2 of them alike. If you know quality Texas boats, you know the El Pescador boats. Most every one I know that has one is a hard core fisherman and they know what they want. Yes they sell quickly and the also tend to hold their value quite well.

If you want info on how they run, pro/cons; pm me. I've owned my 24 El Pescador for 13 years so I can give some insight into them.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

I still loved "from 6 inches to 60 fathoms" that was awhile back .


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I am on my second one, first one did not have a raised console or a T top., New one has a raised console and t top. When I had the first one and let it be known I had a new one on order I has several people want to know when and how much I was going to sell it. Already have people wanting to buy the one I have now.

Dave said if you can sketch a drawing of what you want he will build it.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

The 16ft is no longer in production. Hasn't been for some years. There was one listed here about a year ago which I wet tested


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

muzzleloader - I love your boat, everytime I see it at the fishing center, I think to myself....now that is a NICE boat!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

My dad bought one when they were new on the market and ran it for several years. They are good boats. It sold the 1st day he put a sign on it.


----------



## GeneralRack (Dec 7, 2006)

*Cat*

I looked at the EP Cats and was a little startled to see the gas fill receptacle / cap on the top of the console at the helm... Seemed like a strange design decision for a boat that appears to be set up to compete with SCB. Curious to hear how that works out from those that run the EP Cat?


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

We've owned both a 24ft V hull and now the new 24 Cat. First one was solid as a rock and never once no matter the weather conditions made me feel unsafe. Second one (Cat hull) we've had our usual new hull build issues that over time we've manage to get worked out with the support of Dave. Boat feels like driving a corvette and always amazes me how smooth and shallow it can run. You cannot go wrong investing in either the V hull or Cat. Reason why your probably not finding many for sale should be a testament to their design.


----------



## Duke82 (Mar 30, 2013)

There's one for sale around palacios area for the last six months. 24 footer with a 150 vmax with a trp. Doesn't seem like he has had many takers. Always parked in the same spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice boat GoldFinger


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

GeneralRack said:


> I looked at the EP Cats and was a little startled to see the gas fill receptacle / cap on the top of the console at the helm... Seemed like a strange design decision for a boat that appears to be set up to compete with SCB. Curious to hear how that works out from those that run the EP Cat?


My gas fill cap is in this same location and I've burned thousands of gallons with no issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Guys, for all of the helpful information.

Great looking boat's Goldfinger and muzzleloader.

I'm building a house in POC now and hope to get one in the future. 

Bird,
I sent you a PM. Just curious if it rides like my 21ft explorer, which I'm guessing it does since they got the same look within the hull.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

The 24 cats are awesome boats. I really like how they sit on the water. nice and level.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

There were 2 for sale in rockport (across the street from Speedy Stop) when I was there May 8-10th. Sorry don't remember anything about the set-ups/motors, but hard not to spot an EP with that unique bow.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

DadSaid said:


> Thanks Guys, for all of the helpful information.
> 
> Great looking boat's Goldfinger and muzzleloader.
> 
> ...


Hey Dad, just pm'd back. For all the other guys reading this and are wondering here's a summary. Similar but different in a number of ways. The EP is heavier, rides the rough stuff a little better going straight into it and is slower, a lot. Skinny water performance is very similar as long as you are set up with the right prop and know how your boat reacts. It is also a little bit more stable than the 21 or 23TV. You can see the difference when there's 3 or 4 guys all standing on the same side drifting. I have friends that run 21 and 23TV's and they are good boats. When you get to comparing how skinny this one is versus that one you are splitting hairs.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Had mine for 16 yrs now and dont use near enough but just cant see myself without it. Great boat!


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

I have not been in a better all around boat for comfort, space and dry ride. that Hull will ride out a chop, many cat hulls will not. spent a weekend on a $100k SCB, was not impressed at all


----------



## Mrmorrte (6 mo ago)

Ripin' Lips said:


> The 16ft is no longer in production. Hasn't been for some years. There was one listed here about a year ago which I wet tested


I am looking for info on the EP 16 footer. I picked up an '88 'project boat' and looking for any input I can find. You're comment leads me to believe you have input for me.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

My buddy runs the 24 cat and after riding in it the last couple of days I can honestly say that it is the best shallow water boat I have ever ridden in. Super impressed!!!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought my EP classic , used it 10 years and sold it 2 years ago for the same amount I gave. However it looks like I sold it too cheap with todays prices !!!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Waymore said:


> I bought my EP classic , used it 10 years and sold it 2 years ago for the same amount I gave. However it looks like I sold it too cheap with todays prices !!!


I sold it through facebook marketplace in 2 weeks...


----------

